# Is watch strap suppose to match shoes?



## ImageIsCofidence (May 20, 2008)

I just saw a picture of a man with a reddish brown watch strap and same color shoes. 

Any 'unwritten' or 'written' rules regarding that?

I have decided to go with a 'basic' watch (nothing flashly). I read a lot about Seiko's and will do some more reading before a decision. Also, can you get one and then have 3 different colors straps?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

That would be just too much work - to change straps for different shoe choices. While I agree that it may improve the appearance of the whole outfit in some cases, it may look too studied in some others.

I normally do not bother. Matching shoes and belt is normally enough.

I do change straps on some of my watches from time to time, but that is rather seasonal. Now if you want to wear ribbon watch bands...


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

No, it isn't necessary, some would even discourage it.


----------



## the law (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to agree that swapping straps might be over the top. I just worry about belt and shoes. Any more than that and my brain would lock up. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^+1. Don't make the mistake of going too far, in trying to match every accessory.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I usually match them, but only because over the years I have accumulated watches with both brown and black straps. If I were to get dressed and notice that my watch strap did not match, I would not bother to walk back upstairs to change.

Short Answer: No, they don't need to match.

I do like to match shoes and belt however.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I suppose if I actually had multiple watches with different finishes and straps I might make some attempt to match things, but I wouldn't go out and buy a bunch of watches just to have one to match each outfit.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

One or two high quality watches makes more sense than trying to match your watch wardrobe to every occasion.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Unless it is a casual situation (in which case a leather band might not even be your best option), your watch really shouldn't be showing anyway.


----------



## ksteryous (Jul 7, 2008)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> Unless it is a casual situation (in which case a leather band might not even be your best option), your watch really shouldn't be showing anyway.


Exactly...in fact, that's one of the criterion I place on a dress watch...how easily my cuff slides over it...I reserve my larger watches for casual wear.


----------



## anglophile (Jul 7, 2006)

Perhaps its just me, but I always think black is formal, brown is casual. If I'm wearing black shoes, its formal and I will wear all black leather trim (ie belt, watchband, ect) For more casual situations I go with brown. The same with metals - Silver goes with silver, gold with gold.

The only exception is the gold signet ring I received for my 16th birthday which I never take off unless I'm playing sports or working on a car.


----------



## AdamInSF (May 14, 2008)

I wear a black-banded watch w/black shoes/belt, and a brown-banded watch w/brown shoes/belt, but I wouldn't go farther than that. Trying to match watch band tone to shoes seems too OCD.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

If you wear a leather strap it should match. If you wear some other strap then it should match the level of formality of your outfit. Wearing a Casio with a rubber/plastic band doesn't go with a suit. It looked stupid on Bill Clinton and it looks stupid on Paulson. I think that most men would be well served to pick up a nice looking watch with a stainless steel band. Wear the gold watch when you wear the gold belt buckle.

Of course this is coming from a guy who owns at least 20 watches.


----------



## base615 (Jun 16, 2008)

I match brown with brown and black with black. I used to change the strap over when I had one watch. Now I have a few I have a black band on one, a brown band on another and a stainless steel bracelet on another for casual wear. I don't however worry about the shade of brown precisely matching.

Call me over the top and anal but I prefer to match and if you only have one watch it takes less than a minute to change over the straps. that said, if I forgot and wore a non matching colour I wouldn't lose any sleep.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

As has been suggested - it's not a bad thing if you don't match them, and it might be a nice touch if you do. Few people will notice, most will not care.
I can report, however, that among those who notice those little nicities are women. I have had three very desirable ladies (over the course of ten years or so, so I'm not exactly mobbed) tell me that they are impressed that I always make an effort to do this. I don't know how impressing the opposite sex plays into your wardrobe choices, but it's worth considering that there are those among them that notice.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

As most have said I don't match them either, but I do have a little system. I have a blue face Tag aquaracer, a black face/black strap burberry, and a white face brown strap Tissot. If I'm wearing jeans I will probably wear the brown strap, with chinos or khaki pants, I will wear the Tag, and with black shoes and those type clothes I go with the Burberry. I try not to get too much of the same color all over. Like today its a blue tattersall shirt, dark blue jeans and I'm wearing my penny loafers and brown strap watch. It works for me:aportnoy:


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I only have one watch on a strap. It's brown and while it has the ability to be changed out, I probably won't bother to buy a black strap. Since I've been reading AAAC I've started sometimes wearing brown (cordovan actually) shoes with blue suits and that watch is my go-to when I'm wearing cordovan or brown shoes.

I match my other watches to what I'm wearing by the color of the face. I have two that have silver faces which I wear when gray is my predominant color, one that has a black face, and two on gold bracelets (white face and gold face respectively). Today I'm wearing a black face with a burgandy and black bezel, matched with a dark charcoal suit, beige shirt, and black and burgandy tie and suspenders. 

As has been pointed out, I'm sure that no one notices this level of coordination, but I greatly enjoy my watches and find this to be a good way to keep them in rotation.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

ImageIsCofidence said:


> I just saw a picture of a man with a reddish brown watch strap and same color shoes.


I just can't be bothered with keeping track of this sort of thing. Mind you, I only have 2 watches (one black leather strap, the other a steel bracelet), so I couldn't be so fussy even if I wanted to.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

"Can you even dye my eyes to match my gown!?" - Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz.

I do shoes and belt; cufflinks and belt buckle, with cufflinks being chosen first. That's as quirky as I'll get.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

No.No.And No!

As I have said on other threads and as most others have said here it is simply a step too far to be worrying about things like that.

I even disagree with the several watches with different straps approach, because the watch is the thing! Not what its case or strap do or don't match with.

Last time I looked I didn't have any green, red, gold, and white plastic shoes or belts with Russian icons, Fabergé eggs, and the Russian royal family on them :icon_smile_wink: (strap, case and face on my _Treasures of Russia_ Swatch watch)

View the watch as jewellery to express yourself not as part of your clothes or shoes!


----------



## woodenchair (Oct 21, 2008)

To match is not to harmonize with as black is not to be worn with brown; whether the first or the second is what was meant, the third should not be worn with the fourth.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah..a Pink Floyd fan!:icon_smile:


----------

